# Missy the "Hanoverian Mule"



## Sinbad Love (Feb 12, 2012)

haha she's too cute in it!


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha how cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks  I got a good laugh when I put it on her. I may ask my grandma if she will do an alteration on the ears :lol:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very cute mask


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That is too flippin' adorable!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

Hee hee! Yup, it wouldn't take more than a few stitches to alter the ears so they are closer to her actual ear size, if you are okay with a needle and thread, I could even walk you through it! 

I, however, would be tempted to draw some design on the middle of the front, just for fun!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh my what a cutie!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hahaha Rodeo had that issue for the longest time.....people said he looked like Yoda though!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Hahaha Rodeo had that issue for the longest time.....people said he looked like Yoda though!!!


Yoda might be a good one for Missy, she is a bit old and fairly wise :wink:


----------

